
TIL: Andreessen, Thiel, Cuban, IBM, Intel Are Against Net Neutrality - please_choose
I haven&#x27;t see any friends, Democrats, or Republicans (including comments on Fox News Facebook posts that I&#x27;ve seen) that <i>weren&#x27;t</i> pro Net Neutrality. Curious, I searched to see who was against it beyond AT&amp;T, Verizon, and Comcast.<p>According to Wikipedia (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Net_neutrality#Arguments_against):
Individuals who oppose net neutrality include TCP&#x2F;IP inventor Bob Kahn,[172][173], Marc Andreessen,[174] Scott McNealy,[175] Peter Thiel,[168] David Farber,[176] Nicholas Negroponte,[177] Rajeev Suri,[178] Jeff Pulver,[179] John Perry Barlow,[180] Mark Cuban[181] and FCC Chairman Ajit Pai.<p>Corporate opponents of this measure include Comcast, AT&amp;T, Verizon, IBM, Intel, Cisco, Nokia, Qualcomm, Broadcom, Juniper, D-Link, Wintel, Alcatel-Lucent, Corning, Panasonic, Ericsson, and others.[85][166][167]
======
phaus
Cuban's an entertaining guy, but he deludes himself into thinking he's well-
educated on all technology-related issues because he was a business guy lucky
enough to latch on to a start-up that exploded in the early days of the web.

He's mostly a libertarian, so he's a die-hard proponent of free markets. He
honestly thinks the pre-net neutrality telecom/ISP market was a free market.
It was and still is a captive market where a few bad actors control
everything.

------
legitster
Are the examples listed actually against Net Neutrality as a concept, or the
revised legislation regarding it's implementation? I don't think it's fair to
lump both together.

Reason.com seems to be the only place that collects argument defending the
overturn: [http://reason.com/blog/2017/12/05/no-the-fcc-isnt-
overturnin...](http://reason.com/blog/2017/12/05/no-the-fcc-isnt-overturning-
net-neutrali)

~~~
please_choose
That link doesn't contain any information on who's _for_ overturning it so I'm
not sure how it's related to this TIL.

Also, reason.com is funded by the Koch brothers, who also funded brigading FCC
comments with anti-net neutrality posts. [https://gizmodo.com/half-of-anti-
net-neutrality-comments-cam...](https://gizmodo.com/half-of-anti-net-
neutrality-comments-came-from-shadowy-1672248771)

------
miguelrochefort
So are most economists.

Net Neutrality allows the government to control the internet. Many of us
believe that the internet should remain free and unregulated.

We all agree that ISP monopolies are a problem, and that's what should be
tackled. It's much better to give monopolies competition that to force them to
be fair.

Here's more people opposing Net Neutrality:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/NoNetNeutrality/](https://www.reddit.com/r/NoNetNeutrality/)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
> Net Neutrality allows the government to control the internet.

Well... Net Neutrality allows the government to prohibit certain actions on
the internet. That's a form of control, true, but it's a long way from
"control the internet". (See the Great Firewall of China, or worse, North
Korea for what "controlling the internet" can _really_ mean.)

Governments - even free governments - always prohibit a subset of actions. We
have freedom of speech, for example, but not freedom to falsely advertise.

> We all agree that ISP monopolies are a problem, and that's what should be
> tackled. It's much better to give monopolies competition that to force them
> to be fair.

Here I will agree with you.

------
prepend
I think the issue may be the idea of net neutrality and regulation trying to
promote and enforce net neutrality.

The rules being overturned now are fairly new and weren’t very good when
implemented. The answer should be to reform, not remove entirely.

But just saying all of these people are against net neutrality is not accurate
and can especially be misconstrued currently as the world divides into
simplified pro/anti groups.

------
xt00
Amazing, an account created 5 days ago posts something about net neutrality..
shocker.. who's behind this account called "please_choose" ?? ???!?

------
27182818284
I think this could be an interesting post, but I'd rather see it in the form
of a longer blog-or-Medium-like post.

If you feel like it, you should write something up about it like that and
share it out.

~~~
please_choose
Why would it be better as a medium post?

~~~
27182818284
Blog or Medium post. Medium has an advantage that it is a bit more capable in
virality out of the gate as Medium will recommend posts to users based on
their interests. A posting on an obscure blog I won't see, but a Medium post
might get recommended to me the next time I'm bored and pop open the app.

